# ACLS/PALS/BCLS in Europe



## MedicBender (Oct 8, 2017)

Hey everyone,

For all my expat friends, does anyone know where I can do the practical portions of AHA ACLS, PALS, and BCLS in Europe? I'd even be open to doing the whole class in person. I've gone through both the AHA and asked around the local EM community here and no one can seem to find a class. Are they offered? Or will I have to fly back to the US to complete these? I'd prefer to complete the AHA versions in the event I'd like to relocate back to the US, as opposed to the ERC versions of the class. I'm currently working close to London, so I can easily travel within Europe. 

Thanks in advance for any help!

Ben


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi Ben, if you want the classes in English your best bet is Ireland. Ireland is an AHA partner and it's where I take mine (I'm from the USA but living in EU) I took my PHTLS in England. Let me know if you want the names of the places


----------



## MedicBender (Oct 24, 2017)

That would be great! Thanks for that. My other option will be to head back to LA or NYC on a budget flight and get them done in a weekend.


----------

